# Hello Everybody, 2 Boctok's From The Bay



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello everybody. I'm another newcomer to this site. I just thought I'd share the two Boctok's I got from ebay for just Â£8 for the pair. They are now both cleaned up, crystals brassoed and the bezels repainted where required and on new leather straps (which cost considerably more than the watches themselves) not the nasty ones in the picture.

The paratrooper one to the left is quite unique, as being an ancient soviet made one, the face has degraded and turned from the deep green to a metallic green and goes from dark at the top to light at the bottom. It's obviously accidentally but I quite like the effect.

I also have an automatic new Komanderskie with the submarine but will be buying an Amphibia to join my collection as soon as I find a face design that I like. I think it'll probably be the scuba diver one even though I never intend to go scuba diving again as it makes my ears hurt and my lungs ache!

My question for you is, how much bigger is an Amphibia over the standard Komanderskie? Does it stick out very much more from your wrist or is it much the same?

Also don't you think it's a bit mad how some people have collected 100s of these when it's pretty much the same watch but with a different face?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the foum RWL


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, can't answer your question as I don't own one (yet).










Some might say collecting watches is a form of madness anyway, so don't worry.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Welcome to the forum, can't answer your question as I don't own one (yet).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I too share that madness... here's just a few of my collection...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to







RWL.

What's the watch in the middle that apears to have two dials









Mike


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> Yes, I too share that madness... here's just a few of my collection...


I think you really will like this forum.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Oops that posted in the wrong place!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi and welcome









I used to collect Ruskies, I was fortunate in having a Polish address to which I could have everything posted. I used to buy off all the east european auctions, primarily the Polish "Allegro" site but the whole thing has gone down the pan now Ebay is out there.







At one time the whole thing had got well out of control and I owned 100's, they were all over my house, it took me a year to shift them all







Sometimes I wish I still had them









Nice too see an Atlantic too, I think yours makes it the princely sum of two that are now owned by forum members, here's mine









I luurrve Atlantics, the font gets me every time.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it soon gets out of control. My mother-in-law bought me a watch box that holds 12 watches last Christmas and to be honest I could do with quite a few more now. I too have them everywhere. I've got 7 in front of me right now and at least another ten in this room... I really will have to start selling some on eventually but I love them all far too much.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> Oops that posted in the wrong place!


It's an Android Alien watch like the ones in the film Equilibrium.



RuskyWatchLover said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Nice too see an Atlantic too, I think yours makes it the princely sum of two that are now owned by forum members, here's mine
> ...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

[quote

Also don't you think it's a bit mad how some people have collected 100s of these when it's pretty much the same watch but with a different face?


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

If only I'd stopped at 100!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

RuskyWatchLover said:


>


I'd like to have a closer look at the one on the right .

It looks like a watch "made up" from different Vostok parts from here







.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

raketakat said:


> I'd like to have a closer look at the one on the right .
> 
> It looks like a watch "made up" from different Vostok parts from here
> 
> ...


When I opened it, the winder has no "secret button" to release it so I assume this has to be the original case as I can't imagine anyone going to the trouble of dismantling the movement to put it in a different one. There are no signs of any tools being used on the screw heads inside which usually give it away. I've seen smlilar dials on other "Wostoks" (obviously for the German market) and it certainly seems to be a 60s or early 70s model. The only part that I am doubtful about is the back. Although it has two parts in Boctok style, the centre part is plain apart from the serial number and has no tab on the top to go into the hole on the case. It isn't snapped off as it isn't rough there but it's weird for it to not be there.

The face is damaged anyway by discolouring around the edge and cracks in the paint but I tipped it sideways with the crown pulled right out and got a cotton bud in there and wiped it over so it's definitely clean. The red date has faded and is very hard to read but for Â£4 as part of a two for $8 deal, I'm not all that bothered.

I wish I had a camera good enough to take better pictures of it as it is a huge watch. It stands about 10mm tall from your wrist, and as you can see, is the same diameter as a Komanderskie... maybe a bit bigger.

The previous buyer put an old digital watch strap on it as he wanted the leather strap but I soon got rid of that! and put another leather strap back on.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

More info on the left one.

I've now seen an identical paratrooper on someone else's site and it appears that the paint effect is intentional. Darker green at the top and light and the bottom. They even had the same bezel with the "missing" red dot. So unless this was their watch which they've sold on a few times I think there may be a whole group of Vostoks out there with the nicer paint effect.

I wonder if the blue submarine one was ever made like that...

And I know I should post this in the "Wants" section but does anyone have the one with Yuri Gagarin's face on it or the space capsule one? I just wondered if it was rare or not.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I've seen smlilar dials on other "Wostoks" (obviously for the German market) and it certainly seems to be a 60s or early 70s model.


I've just not seen one before with what looks like a 1960's movement and dial in a typical later 1970's case.

I continue to be surprised though  .


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

raketakat said:


> I've just not seen one before with what looks like a 1960's movement and dial in a typical later 1970's case.
> 
> I continue to be surprised though  .


Me too. That's the joy of the Boctok factory. I can just see it now... "Oh we've just found a huge box of old dials, shall we slap them into these cases and sell them to the Germans as a new line?"

I get that feeling whenever I look at that new "ministerial" range... I'm still going to get one though.


----------

